# Twilight (2008)



## Foxbat (Jan 24, 2008)

Apparently Fox are producing the third part of this Russian trilogy (the previous being _Night Watch_ and _Day Watch) _but some fans are up in arms because there's gong to be a language change. Instead of finishing the film in Russian (which was the language of the first two), it will be done in English. This, the producers say, will increase the worldwide appeal of the movie but some disagree and there is talk of some fans boycotting the film when it is released.

I'm not a particular fan of Night Watch - I felt it was all style and pezazz with not a lot of depth or plot of substance. Still, it was well filmed in that particularly over-used Matrixy sort of way.  I am , however, a colletor of movies and, if I were particluarly inclined towards this trilogy, I think I'd find the language change irritating and left with a feeling that the set would always be somewhat incomplete.

Now obviously, the director has probably had to make a compromise to get his trilogy finished so I guess the alternative to the English language version might be no version at all - which leaves a bit of a dilemma for the Night watch fans out there. 

So what do other people think? Right or wrong to change languages? 

Perhaps it's worth thinking about your favourite trilogy? Let's say, for example,  you are a LOTR fan and you had to watch _Return of the King_ in French with English subtitles (or - god forbid - overdubbing)? Would you still feel the same or be annoyed?


----------



## sffhound (Dec 7, 2008)

*Twilight movie vs. book*

I am sorry if there's already a thread like this out there, I'm very lazy and didn't have the energy to check. *ashamed*

Anyway, I am head over heels in love with the movie "Twilight" for two main reasons

a) I just plain like it

b) It is SO MUCH BETTER than the book!  

I'm reading the books simply for the lulz (they have entertainment value, I must give them that) and I can't get over my amazement at how the moviemakers managed to make a movie I can genuinely like without actually making dramatic changes to the plot.

So, any one who agrees/disagrees?


----------



## Lioness (Dec 19, 2008)

I've jsut been to see the movie today, and I think it's better than the book (I haven't read the book for a while though)
It stayed true to the story and didn't leave out anything major, it was very intense, the chemistry between Bella and Edward was so powerful. All up very well done.

One little thing I had an issue with is the first time you see Edward. He looks way too standoffish and arrogant, a bit too fierce. 

The music was also amazing. I love the book, but I just think I love the movie more. (That is one thing that you will almost never hear me say)
I was trembling most of the way through it, with tension, anticipation, suspense, and when I got home an hour later I was still a little stunned. 

Amazing.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Dec 21, 2008)

I am in the process of reading book two.  Whislt I thoroughly enjoyed Twilight, I am finding this second book somewhat tedious and dull, should I continue?  I have not yet seen the movie, I actually thought they would not be able to convey the maturity of Edward's character to screen, perhaps I should rethink this!


----------



## Grimward (Dec 21, 2008)

Haven't seen or read it, but my daughter's hooked!  May pick it up after she's finished to see what the fuss is about....


----------



## sffhound (Dec 21, 2008)

Lioness: I was all "I want to see it again!" as soon as I walked out of the movie theatre so I know what you mean.

Tangaloomababe: Well, I'm stuck on book two as well. I know the plot of books three and four because I've read recaps (hilariously funny recaps) but I can't say whether or not you should continue. I will, at some point, but that is because I don't expect these books to be good. I don't know what you like, but I think perhaps you'd start enjoying your read again if you got past book two, but I really couldn't say that for sure. You really, really should rethink seeing the movie! In my opinion they have made Edward a much, much more believable and above all more likeable character than he is in the movie. Funny thing is thay did it without changing much, it's just in the way Rob Pattison delivers his lines.

Grimward: You do that  The fuss (in my opinion) is largely about a lot of teenage (and older) girls/women who really REALLY want that perfect man to show up in their lives, and this book gives them that in Edward (which says a disturbing lot about what today's women are looking for in a man).


----------



## Lioness (Dec 21, 2008)

Tanga: book two is probably the slowest of the books. In my opinion it is well worth continuing - it speeds up towards the end of book two and I think i got through book three in two days, where b2 took about a week. 

Sffhound: What you said about Edward...so true! It is a little worrying. It reminds me of a quote from book 1: 'I tell you I can read minds, everyone's but yours, and you ask if there's anything wrong with '_you_'
And also, 'I want your blood more than anyone else I've ever met' to which Bella replies, 'I trust you'

A little worrying, but pretty romantic (sorta)


----------



## sffhound (Dec 21, 2008)

Reread my post and felt a little clarification might be needed: I think Edward as a character is better in the movie. Hope that got through 

Lioness: So glad you agree with me


----------



## Lioness (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok, I didn't quite get that. I have to disagree though...the Edward in the movie, for me, is too fierce and doesn't tease Bella enough. The book Edward intrigued me and enraptured me, as he did for most of the teenage girls...but the movie Edward just didn't quite do it for me.


----------



## sffhound (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, for me Edward was just this weird guy in the book. And as for being too fierce, I think he is less firece than in the book, and when he IS fierce it's in more logical pllaces for me than in many of the places in the book. 
My favourite example of why I like movie Edward better than book Edward is this:

In the book he is perfectly fine with telling Bella that he's been inside her room, watching her sleep without her knowlegde, for like two months. He feels bad only after he realises she's upset.

Movie Edward on the other hand, is embarrassed right away. It's little things like that that makes a difference for me at least.

But, this might be because I didn't think Stephenie Meyer pulled the "Bad Boy" attitude I think she was trying to create off, and I find the sweet and a little awkward Edward of the movie much more believable and endearing. I guess it's a little bit about how much you are drawn in by "mysteriously beautiful" guys. I'm not really into that anymore, but I can see why people still are.


----------



## Lioness (Dec 22, 2008)

Agreed with your last comment, I think that might be it. 
Edward's manner I didn't find overly fierce, it was his stares, they just looked way too intense for me. And intense in a 'I'm angry with you and I want to rip your head off' kind of way rather than 'I can't stay away from you'

I just wish he'd teased her more in the movie, that was a fun part of the book for me. All of his wry comments etc.
Loved the tree scenes though.


----------



## sffhound (Dec 22, 2008)

It's really interesting what you say about the teasing, since I actually never really saw any teasing, but maybe all the stuff where I was going "oh, just give it a rest" is the parts that drew you in and made you think it was interesting. I mean, sometimes you ust get completely different reading experiences eventhough you're reading the same book.

I liked it that he was all "I want to rip your head off," mostly because Edward talks a lot about that in the book, how he wants to kill her. I think it's good they got that into the character and didn't just make him this slim, sleek seducer.


----------



## Alexa (May 6, 2020)

I watched the movies several times and I really like them. However, I will read the books only in the next following weeks as I will receive them next week. I admit, I'm borred and I ordered the entire series on Amazon last week. 

I have a question for those familiar with the movies and/or books. How did Alice join the family ? In the movies we can find about Edward, Rosalie and Jasper. No info about Alice and Emmett. I hope I can learn it from the books as I really want to know, especially about Alice.


----------

